# Fiji, Ono Island, best kayak fishing in the world?



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Some of you may have read a post from February 2009 entitled "FIJI (by boat). A trip of a lifetime" here's the link if you want to review it (viewtopic.php?f=17&t=24482) It's about a boat fishing trip to Oneta resort on Ono Island. Here's a map of Fiji to orientate yourself.










I had been kayak fishing there prior to that story and posted a reply towards the end (above link) if you care to read that far. The problem is that the first time I went I was working on building the resort and only went fishing from the kayak once or twice, the results were spectacular, even though I came to grief with a GT and it took several months to heal (that story is in the aforementioned report). This time I went back to do few things at the resort and bring some parts to Piero, the owner of the resort. I also decided to fix the old hobie "classic" that was there and put some rod holders on and replace hatches that were missing. This time I didn't want to be swamped&#8230;. and it paid off. Here is a picture of the hobie "classic" with rod holders and hatches installed, it also comes with a "cat scanner". The "classic" is still missing the large rear hatch that covers the rear well. That well is not drained, so if it gets a wave over the side it fills and stays full&#8230;not a good design and not a good in the weather I encountered.









The cat scanner, nicknamed "Bella", was automatically turned on when you arrive at the resort and scans the kayak for "decent" fish. It makes a reassuring purring sound when fish are provided and I found it to be the most effective fish finder I have ever used. If there are no fish on board the scanner provides you with a incredulous look and a rear end view as it returns to the restaurant to inform Piero that the fisherman in question is a "looser" model. Just as well I never saw that function activated! Bella became my close friend for reasons that will become apparent.

OK, before I start to bore you with the gory stuff I thought I might set the weather scene. I arrived in Nadi on December the 13th, Piero and his girlfriend Voli, met me there and we stayed at Raffles hotel, on the 14th we picked up Piero's son, Milo, an 8 year old boy who just flew in from France via Los Angelos. We were was just in time to escape from Nadi and get to Suva, where we hoped to escape from Cyclone "Mitch". We didn't escape the cyclone and it passed over Suva and straight onto Ono Island to hit the resort. We spend two days in Suva without electricity, however we were pretty lucky to have water, most of the city didn't. Two days in Suva is pretty boring when all you have with you is a bag of spare parts and lures. Day three and my first useful job, one of my tasks was to bring a part for Piero's boat engine. The boat had blown an exhaust plate which meant cooling water was no longer getting to the motor, NOT GOOD. Two days to fix that and the wind forecast was 10 to 15 knots, yippee, we will risk the 85 km trip across open water, with fuel for the resort, food and 6 people aboard and a newly reconstructed motor&#8230; err given our recent fortune, was that smart? 20 min out and Piero's looking at his GPS, something not right, it won't give our co-ordinates on the map??? Ahh problem solved, somebody had stolen Piero's map card while the boat was being repaired, all way points, favourite fishing spots and the way to Oneta, stolen! Piero knows the way in clear weather so we continue, we cruise out of the harbour with a tense eye on the motor, constantly checking the water temp and pressure, and hit the open water. Gee the forecast for 15 knots was a little wrong, it was 20 to 25 knots and as we entered the open water, with a 2 meter swell. A two hour trip became 4.5 hours. Then with Ono Island in site, motor problems! Engine up and out of the water and cowling off, not good in a 25 knot wind with waves breaking on coral reefs, fortunately I'm not talking about our boat, we found some locals in mid water and towed their diabled boat back to Bulia island and headed off again, except now we were out of fuel, so we topped up with some we were carrying on board and finally got to the island.

We did a quick survey of the resort to look at the damage. Amongst other damage Piero lost a bank of solar panels and one of his boats was thrown up against a tree.










One of the workers boats was physically up on the top of that tree but they pulled it down before we got there so they could get back to their village and work on their house which had been destroyed in the cyclone.
His work boat, "the predator" was left high and dry









Piero and I sat on the restaurant deck taking toll of the damage when fish started to jump in front of the resort taunting us both. Piero looked at me, then the kayak and said, well that's what you're here for. I grabbed a rudder that Paul Matthews from "Sailing scene" had found and sent to me, I quickly installed it on the hobie classic, put the old bent mirage drive that Piero had into the kayak and set out to see if those fish felt like playing with me. That will be the next installment.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

*Day One on Ono*

The mirage drive that Piero had was damaged from a few years back but was generating enough thrust to fight the 15-20 knot wind and make my way the full 100 meters out to the reef drop off, and I started my troll with a lively lures "micro mullet". Mindful that I had no hatches, to tip over would swamp the yak. Then I did the fist pass towards the bommie that was my ruin on the previous trip, I was anxious as I approached and didn't want a repeat performance. BANG! I'm on, I could tell straight away it was a decent trevally, probably a GT like last time only bigger, bugger, it went sideways, half meter swell, 20 knots, damn, I'm in the water&#8230; again, snap, this time it's broken off on the rocks and I don't have to worry about the line, I quickly work to right the yak and get back in. No dramas like last time, I'm safe, without a scratch but fishless. I tie on another lure that I brought out in my PFD and start the troll again. Out past the bommie and I'm on again within 3 min. And this time I boat a small blue fin trevally.








Time to take on the Bonnie again. I turn the kayak and start the run and as my anxiety levels climb, a strike, something small which turns out to be a 30 cm hump back snapper, the locals call them "bo" and are considered good eating. As I lift it over the edge with the bommie right under me. I'm thinking the jinx is broken, down goes the fish and the hook of the lure goes clean through my shin and out the other side. I work hard to get the fish off the lure before it tears the hook out like on the last trip. With the fish off I make a gentle paddle back to the beach, the hook reminds me its there with every stroke of the peddle. I walk up to the restaurant and hand the fish over to Cara, the cook, she gives me a reproachful eye when she sees the hook and a trickle of blood down my leg. Outside the restaurant and 80 km away from any medical help, Piero looks at my leg and says, "you're going to have fun with that" and walks off to get a camera, at least that's what I thought, in reality, he was off to check his office for more cyclone damage. So I walk up to the tool shed, grab some pliers crimp the barb of the hook and yank the lure out, some antiseptic cream and spend the rest of the afternoon pretending nothing happened and that there is no pain in my leg. What the heck, spend the rest of the afternoon fixing those damn hatches on the hobie. Once again, thanks to Paul Matthews for sending these up before I left! Day one seemed to be jinxed like my last trip, almost a repeat of last time. At night over dinner, Piero recounted to everybody that cared to listen that my last kayak-fishing attempt was as disastrous as today's, then he looked at me and added "actually, you're bleeding less this time" Day two I will be more prepared and I will find a way not to be pulled out of that bloody kayak!

*Day two on Ono*
20 knot winds, yuk. In the morning I straightened Piero's mirage drive but given the strong winds I unwrapped my own mirage unit fitted with ST fins which I thought would work better in these conditions&#8230;. and they did. Now the hobie was fitted out the way I wanted it. One Tube style rod holder behind me on the left for trolling, one Scotty mount on the right in front of me for trolling or storage while I changed lures etc.









Time to plan some trips.








The map shows the trips I had planned. With the strong head wind I decided to stay just a bit local and planned a 5 km trip out to "A" on the map. Two laps of the reef and two trolls in front of the resort and the bommie now nick named "Capt Hooked" Old "Capt Hooked bommie was a fizzer, not a single strike, I couldn't believe it, pulled in the trolling line and flicked lures, nothing, on to the reef at point A. nothing on the trip out, nothing on the first circuit. On the second circuit I got out a lure and started to troll and spin, nothing. I stopped in despair, the wind and swell were taxing so I cruised over to the "calm" side of the reef and started spinning. Then a magnificent sight, awesome, a bronze whaler breached next to the kayak, launching at least a meter into the air, right where I was looking to cast, brilliant! With "ratherbefishin's" words ringing in the back of my mind "never stay where sharks are breaching" I couldn't resist, the small bronzer whaler (about 1.5 meters long" was lulling about the yak and my thoughts drifted to&#8230; he thinks there are fish here, go on flick the lure, so I do. Now the shark must have been bored because there were indeed no fish around so when it saw my shining offering, it went for it, in 20 meter vis water I could see what it was thinking and said stuff that, if a GT can pull me out of this yak, so will you. I yanked on the rod, lifted the lure clean out of the water and peddled off. 5 min later I set my trolling line and headed home, tired and beaten. 2 min later whizzz and I was on. This time a reasonable blue fin trevally


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

*Day Three on Ono*

I spent a restless night starting to think about sharks and being pulled off the kayak (a night mare becoming almost a reality in my next installment). Some of you are probably thinking I am too much of an amateur, too inexperienced to be taking this on alone and you would be right, I'm still learning but to give my self some cred, I have caught 7 kg tuna from my kayak and some other big fish, the problem in Ono is that different from my normal stomping grounds in S-E Queensland. In Australia, I can set the drag relatively light and fight fish in reasonably unobstructed ocean, on Ono, if you give a fish some line, it will take it to the nearest piece of coral, usually less than 3 meters away, and cut you off. So you tend to set the drag at much tighter to try and stop fish, the consequence is that if you take the fish sideways in the kayak and you don't have enough time to maneuver, they generate 20-50 kg pressure, in a rough sea that is usually enough to pull you over sooner or later. I decided that today I would set the drag looser and try my skill as a fisherman to out wit the fish and keep them off the bottom. Also, Piero had given me some 80 lb leader and said try that attached to the 12 kg braid I was using on my reels. He taught me some new knots and I was ready. This time I would go to site B, a reef in front of Mai dive. I planned some distractions on the way, a troll of "Capt Hooked", the reef infront of Oneta, the bay next to Oneta and onto Mai dive for a chat with Jason, the Sydney-Fijian that owns the resort, Daniele, his wife, and Joe, Jason's father. All up a nice 9 km trip in 15-20 knot winds a bit uncomfortable but doable. I did Capt Hooked and the reef with no joy, cruised to the bay and got my biggest hit ever. The line wouldn't stop spooling, eventually the fish hit coral and liberated itself. Damn, strategy #2 doesn't work either. I continued to Mai Dive resort and put ashore for a drink and a chat to Jason whom I had met last trip. Told him about my misfortune and he called his dad, Joe over. Joe is a local Fijian who had been living there all his life and he essentially said, forget it son, after the cyclone nothing significant will bite for a few days, best go out towards the reef edge and try your luck. So I did. Within 5 min another Blue fin, this time taken trolling a pooper across a 1.5 meter reef flat. A tricky fight to keep him out of the coral but successful just the same.









Finally I was getting some confidence in the windy conditions. Bella the fish scanner was also accepting me as a reliable source of fish and would now wait for me and welcome me home, as did Sieni one of the cooks who would come and take my fish and have Cara, the cook, prepare them for sashimi. Voli was also expecting sashimi everyday and was starting to put some pressure on Piero "what are you, some sort of woose, he goes out in this weather so why don't you take me and your son on the boat and out fish this floating disaster on a kayak" That last statement was directed at my hooked shin and some "other events" which caused me some blood loss but I don't want to embarrass myself again in recounting minor stories that only lead to minimal blood loss on my behalf. So Piero relented and announced that the forecast for tomorrow was 15 knots and that he would take us out, especially me, to show how its really done and to fill the freezer with fish for the New Year's guests.

This is the end of my first installment and I will soon write part 2 which has most of the action.
Cheers for now,
Derek

OK, the next installment has now been uploaded and you will find it here viewtopic.php?f=17&t=35105


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Lapse, I'm currently writing part 2 and reviewing this story, in retrospect this section, in terms of fishing, is quite dull. Part 2 has the action! ;-)


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Decay,

Well done for getting back over to Ono  It's a fantastic destination both offshore and on land, to be part of the building the place is commendable. 8) 
My trip with Keza was a good year ago now, and I'm lucky enough to be returning there in a few months, can't wait. Might have to take your kayak for a spin... ;-) 
When I was there we took Milo out for a light tackle session in the lagoon, we had great fun on reefies on soft plastics. He's got to be the luckiest kid on the planet!

I got the news from Piero about the stolen card from his GPS unit. I'm sending him a fair few groups over the next few months so we'll get all those marks back soon enough!

I'm surprised Keza hasn't seen this report yet. Looking forward to reading part 2...

Cheers David


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

cool, interesting report decay,thanks,waiting on 2


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Piero said there was another "crazy kayak fisherman" coming, I didn't realise it was you he was talking about.
The hobie is set up OK, but I only left the scotty mount in Ono, if you have a scotty extender and rod holder you should take it.
I also decided to put a rod holder in a "Dagger"








Its obviously a sit-in kayak and although I took it for a quick paddle I didn't catch anything at Cptn Hooked bommie. Not sure what the scenario is for capsising a sit-in kayak in 20 knot winds in a 1 meter swell???
Anyway it was comfortable to sit and cast from, just that the waves that day were slowly filling the boat so I headed home.

Yeh the card for the GPS was a real bummer, especially after all the bad luck we had that trip, glad to hear you will help out finding the fishing spots again!

I reckon Milo might have more flight time than some commercial pilots.... and he's only 9 years old!


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

great stuff derek, can't wait for more... No more lures in your leg k bud  and just remember the bigger the shark = hopefully less pain if bitten

Matt


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Bring on installment 2!
Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

I think i just found my next holiday spot  Apart from the capsizing it sounds like a great place to fish and try and muscle some fish into the yak.Looking forward to installment 2


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Glued to my monitor.
Figuratively, of course. I clean.

Don't know what you said or what you didn't give, but when cats look at you like that nothing good can happen.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTCyL74AAEBfgAAQQYUQCAJgkAA//9/gMAEmpQhoSDJtCp4jRGm2oDDIwJpgTIYmjAanpNNNBAU2p6nqB6j00gRgGCAM9fOrRHlmDy2Ddl7/L95rGGXVrM06X0rHGORQqnLpgCl/cxjKiLpqmmbpIrLDEUiF3nFeXJgPicYbxuR8VzSJErXlNmUEmBgHGUo4CSQXYc9QX+PE812FwcxsGDcQECKysT/j0J3QFALmzHesa8e7uwO1NTpeMOUFU19uqTogCcdphVk8c8ahxWdCwSC6OHUaeMcmzJNb4n3pUTCI+KAaEKFFyAgaDoaEuDU6LAdcaKvYI4I5DdDq5TXdYYIEkts0OuR2W22rWnapNIlrdRk8HBMJowjuRkozwULvmjjsJ3qJgSBrNxepo3oXckU4UJAwsi++


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Ahh memories, Fiji is great, I'll have to make an effort to get out to the islands the next time we go.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Absolute Cracker report









Hurry up with part two or I'm going to fall off the edge of my seat


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for you support

Zed, the cat is actually docile as and won't actually nibble fish unless you give it permission, I must admit, the cat look in the photo is not good but she's great

Bigyakka, Yes I think it is a great destination and I'm hoping to organise a kayak fishing tour there one day, hopefully I will post if it happens.

Red, you are going to hate me for the next post, I suspect our friendship is over  There are too many photos for me to be forgiven :lol:

The next installment (part 2) has now been uploaded and you will find it here viewtopic.php?f=17&t=35105


----------

